
QML: A Functional Quantum Programming Language written in Haskell - e19293001
http://sneezy.cs.nott.ac.uk/QML/
======
shepardrtc
Perhaps there should be a [2008] in the title? It doesn't look to have been
updated since then. Still very interesting, though.

------
tfgg
Weird coincidence, but I remember someone at Cambridge (Christian
Steinruecken, [http://www.siski.de/~chris/](http://www.siski.de/~chris/)) did
his undergraduate dissertation on a Quantum ML. Sadly all the links I can find
to it are dead now :(

